# MTL Coupler Question



## Hassayampa Flyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi all - I'm new to N scale and this forum after decades in HO. Kadee has marketed an HO coupler assortment for years and it was always handy for doing coupler conversions. I haven't been able to find a similar variety pack of MTL couplers. Does MTL offer anything like this? And if not, what are the most useful MTL couplers? Would it be practical to put together my own variety pack? Thanks in advance, Steve in AZ


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I know that Micro Trains has made some packs that consisted of a sample of each of the three lengths of truck mounted couplers but currently I don't see any on MB Klein. Unless you plan to body mount your couplers, the majority of what you use will be the short extension couplers. When I was doing conversions, I bought quite a few packs 10 packs of the short truck mounted couplers and one of the medium. I still have a handful of mediums. If you buy any unassembled, I would suggest getting the assembly jig. Those couplers are tough to assemble until you get the hang of it.

If you are coming over from ho, the majority of stuff comes truck mounted. Some of the higher end, modern stuff such as fox valley comes body mounted. Some stuff is starting to come with metal wheels but most does not. If you are using Atlas code 55 track, a lot of older stuff will not run on it with the wheels with the large flanges.


----------



## spookshow (Jun 5, 2015)

1015's are probably the most common couplers for locomotives. For the oddballs, MTL has a handy-dandy conversion chart on their website.

Cheers,
-Mark


----------

